# Eldar Night Spinner worth it?



## Meleemadness (Jul 12, 2008)

I have seen FW night spinners and I like the spinners but as only str 6 with AP '-' I am not sure they are worth the points....I guess the range on them and the fact there are two make a difference.

Anyone ever use them in any battles (Apoc.) with success? If so how did you employ them?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks to the vastly improved amount of coversaves folks play more and more with "multiple hit weapons" like scatter lasers and the like.
A battery of Nightspinners could be really usefull in many cases, it all comes down to how many points they cost:dunno:

That and the fact that you have Prism tanks, Grav tanks, Dork Rapers, Rapelords and Warwalkers too to pick from


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I just started using two Firestorms in my 2000pt list and they are excelent. Its armed with a TL Heavy 7 Scatter Laser and is a perfect infantry killer and troop transport. Just sit in the back next to objectives and fire away at your opponents troops and light armour.

This sounds to be a really good deal with the Nightspinner is a Multiple Barrage and capable of about the same thing. Great heavy Choice for hurting all infantry types.

The only reason I'm using the Firestorm is that we are soon going to allow flyers in the league lists and I needed something to be more effective against them. Since the Firestorm is on an AA mount, it hits with basic BS. Also Ord. hits flyers easy now too so the Nightspinner would also be effective, however you can get a max of 2 hits compared to the avarge 4-6 hits I get with the Firestorm. Also puts more wounds on MC.

One thing I dont know. Can the Nightspinner carry infantry too? I might consider replacing a Fire Storm with a Nightspinner and seeing how it works.

I say its worth it with my experience with the FW Firestorm :good:

EDIT: Since the Nightspinner is Barrage it is still hard (if not impossible) to hit flyers so I might not go through with it.


----------

